# PC Anywhere, DNS, Router und Switch



## DaUhl (12. September 2003)

Mahlzeit!

Ich versuche zur Zeit, eine Verbindung über PC Anywhere auf einen bestimmten Rechner in einem Netzwerk mit 4 Rechnern zu realisieren. Alle Rechner gehen über ein Switch zum Router und dann natürlich ins Internet. 
Problem: Ich habe die Ports für PC Anywhere im Router freigeschaltet und einen DNS Client von http://www.dyn.ee auf den Rechner gepackt, auf den zugegriffen werden soll. Diesen Client habe ich auch schon erfolgreich bei mir zu Hause getestet (allerdings ist bei mir zu Hause kein Router vorhanden). 
Wie gesagt, die Ports für PC Anywhere und der Port für den DNS Client habe ich im Router freigeschaltet. Trotzdem ist der Zugriff mit PC Anywhere nicht möglich. Komisch ist, ich kann den besagten Rechner problemlos anpingen, wenn ich die Domain name.dyn.ee bzw die T-Online IP in die Microsoft Eingabe Aufforderung eingebe. 
Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, sollte der Router bei einer Portfreigabe den Zugriff auf den erforderlichen Rechner einfach weiterleiten. Sprich, wenn ich die T-Online IP engebe, müßte ja der Zugriff über PC Anywhere auf den Rechner möglich sein. Aber auch das geht nicht. 
Ein Kumpel von mir hegte den Verdacht, das der Switch quasi den Weg zu dem besagten Rechner versperrt. Habt ihr Tips, was man da machen kann und woran dieses Problem evtl liegen kann?

Danke für eure Hilfe!

Da Uhl


----------



## Naj-Zero (12. September 2003)

Es reicht imho nicht, die Ports freizuschalten, du musst sie auch auf den bestimmten PC weiterleiten. Wie das bei deinem Router funktioniert wirst du in Erfahrung bringen müssen, aber da du ja die Freigaben gemeistert hast, wird das wohl für dich kein grosses Problem sein. 

[EDIT] Das mit der IP und dem Pingen lässt sich soweit erkähren, dass der DynDNS-Client die T-Online-IP übermittelt, die Pings werden somit nur vom Router beantwortet. [/EDIT]


----------



## DaUhl (12. September 2003)

Ist schon klar. Ich habe ja den Port freigegeben und dahinter dann die (zugeteilte) IP für den Rechner eingegeben. Und da der Rechner immer an ist, besteht ja auch nicht die "Gefahr", daß der Router bzw Switch dem Rechner eine andere IP zuweist. Daher verstehe ich ja nicht, warum der Zugriff auf den Rechner nicht möglich ist. 

Da Uhl


----------



## DaUhl (13. September 2003)

Kollege Glück hat mal wieder nachgeholfen. Plötzlich geht es. Wir haben nochmal getestet, nichts verändert und siehe da, es klappte! Keine Ahnung, wo der der Fehler lag. Der Router scheint launisch zu sein 

Auf jeden Fall Danke für eure Tips!

Da Uhl


----------

